# Wolfsgart 2011 Coverage at Audiworld



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of the great things about the summer season is the widespread presence of niche shows in remote locales around the country. For those looking for German car enthusiast shows in New England, take note of the most recent event report from the editors of Audiworld. We've never heard of Wolfsgart held in Essex Jnunction, VT though after perusing the photo galleries from the event (after the jump below), we definitely want to try to fit it in our schedule next year. Read about it after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

